# Just finished small bowie



## therichinc (Apr 17, 2017)

Just finished this small bowie for a customer. It has bodark burl handle, with Blackwood bolsters, custom inlayed corby bolts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2017)

Beautiful knife Rich! I can't imagine how long it took to stitch that sheath lol. 
What are the dimensions and what kind of steel?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Apr 17, 2017)

It's almost 11" overall. Blade is just over 6" . Steel is AEBL. Our leather guy did the sheath. It's inlaid with chocolate dyed alligator hide.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 17, 2017)

Great looking knife Rich.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2017)

That's really cool! Love the blackwood/Osage combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2017)

Great looking knife, Rich!! Love the looks of the hand sanded blade but hate to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (Apr 17, 2017)

@robert flynt Yea it's no fun but sometimes you gotta do it


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2017)

Top drawer knife with immaculate sheath! Gorgeous workmanship! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2017)

Awesome work, Rich!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 18, 2017)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

